# exe Programm einbinden/ansprechen



## Kodar (9. Apr 2008)

Guten Tag

Ich habe folgendes Problem. Und zwar hab ich ein kleines Java Programm, aus dem heraus ich eine .exe datei ansprechen bzw einfach einmal ausführen will.

Geht das?
Wenn ja, wie kann ich das realisieren?

Ich hab schon nach dem Thema gesucht und versucht mich selbst schlau zu machen, leider habe ich nur Themen darüber gefunden, wie man aus dem Java Code eine .exe Datei macht.

Vielen Dank,
Gruß Kodar


----------



## 0x7F800000 (9. Apr 2008)

Ich glaube das dürfte irgendwie mit  exec()  gehen, womit allerdings die Plattformunabhängigkeit dahin wäre. Oder so in der Art irgendwie...  :roll:


----------



## Kodar (9. Apr 2008)

Plattformunabhängigkeit ist in diesem Fall nicht wichtig. 
Werde mir das mit exec anschauen. Vielen Dank schonmal!

Gruß Kodar


----------



## thE_29 (9. Apr 2008)

Kannst du mir mal verraten nach was du gesucht hast?
Wenn ich "programm starten" eingebe, finde ich schon genug Links zu dem!


----------



## RoNa (9. Apr 2008)

gucke unter http://www.exampledepot.com/egs/java.lang/Exec.html

Robert


----------



## Kodar (9. Apr 2008)

Vielen Dank. Habs nun!

@ the 29: Wenn man weiß, wonach man sucht, findet es sich immer leichter. Nachdem ich das Stichwort exec hatte, wars auch vollends ein leichtes.

Gruß Kodar


----------

